

Specifications that are lacking: HTTP as an example - michaelelliot
http://michaelelliot.tumblr.com/post/5131800376/specifications-that-are-lacking-http-as-an-example

======
michaelelliot
I'm going to rewrite and "streamline" this whole article. Juice it up a bit,
if you will.

------
michaelelliot
Hrm. This is one of my first blog posts, and I feel like I made it too
technical.

